# my first "kid"



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have yet to get her brothers pic taken. What am I looking for to begin choosing which ones I keep? They are pygmy's


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

she's adorable! love her markings!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooooh, I'd keep her. Lol.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

My nanny girl had twins on Wednesday, well today my cupid gave us triplets! 1 doe and 2 bucks  Of course it's raining and cold but three very healthy babies. Ok but what are the odds that all 5 kids look alike " white with black patches" and mom 1 is caramel and mom 2 is black agouti and dad is white with caramel patches.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

These are the triplets :stars:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

Cute, cute ,cute. I have no idea what to base such decisions on but they sure look cuddly.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Adorable babies. Congrats.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, so happy you would think I gave birth!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on adorable and healthy kids!


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sooo adorable.. I love that one in the first pics... Black and whites always look so gorgeous.. Congrats :lovey:


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on how they all look alike? Remember two different moms


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

That is such a beautiful baby. I am trying to patiently wait on my first baby. Hopefully it will be here really soon. We just started raising goats about eight months ago so this will be our first baby. Congrats


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, these are my first also! We have only had goats since last July. I love them to death, they are so much fun.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have Nigis, not pygmies, so I can't tell you which you should keep (I'd keep them all!  JK).

As to color, it looks like the kids are all gray agouti or solid black with extensive white spotting. (The white spotting is a separate gene, sort of "painted" over the base color.)

So let me get this straight. You have:
a caramel buck (with extensive white spotting)
a caramel doe
and a black agouti doe. (You mean she is black with white hairs sprinkled throughout, right?

From those you got some black and some gray agouti, all with extensive white spotting.

First, they get the white from the sire. The black is a recessive gene, so both parents must carry it. As to the gray agouti from two caramels, I don't know. One or both of the parents must carry it. I do know the gray agouti pops up in unlikely places. From two black-and-white parents, I got one black-and-white kid and one gray agouti kid. :? Since black is recessive, I thought black goats would only produce black, but nope!


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a photo with the buck and the two does.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats! They are all beautiful but I especially love the first little doeling.  

Tracy


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I know my goats are like my kids. We started with one goat and now we have seven. We have five nannies, one weather, a minature billy, and one billy. All of our nannies are pregnant. I am so excited every time I go out there I am looking at their behinds to see if anything has changed. My neighbors probably think I am weird. lol


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha, I know just what you mean except we are so far out in the country neighbors aren't close. Anyone crazy enough to call me though gets an earful about goats


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I talk abour my goats with everyone too. I cannot wait to see my babies. I have four does that are pregnant and two of them have me on my toes. The other two I think it will be a few weeks. I keep thinking everytime I go out there that something is changing. I am starting to wonder if it is my imagination. lol. I honestly am not a patient person. Ugh come on babies.


----------

